# Possible Begonia?



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

I was told this might be a type of Begonia. Does anybody know the cultivar or binomial name? Even a common name would do. It was a small sprout (bonus!) in a brom pot that I purchased and I planted it in my tank. Now it's doing awesome in the tank and I love it. It is a nice addition and adds some more diversity without over-competing for space and light with the other plants.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Don't know the name, but it is a Begonia. 

Best,

Chuck


----------

